# How to kill thorn trees



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a lot of thorn trees of all sizes on some property we just bought. Can someone tell me how is the best and cheapest way to kill them and get rid of them. I know if I just cut them down they will just grow back! How in the world do you handle them? (other than just carefully)


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cut with a chainsaw. Spray the remaining stumps with brush killer.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

haypoint said:


> Cut with a chainsaw. Spray the remaining stumps with brush killer.


Or let them leaf out and spray with roundup.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

haypoint said:


> Cut with a chainsaw. Spray the remaining stumps with brush killer.


I was wondering what brush killer to use ? I have so many of these trees that roundup would break the bank! These tree have thorns from bottom to the top .How in the world do you move them with out spreading thorns all over and causing flat tires?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Here in N. TX we have honey locust, trees w/5" 'spikes'! All over the trunk & branches. Some large ones we've left, just don't go too close! Small ones we cut then mow/clip a few times after that. We don't use roundup.

Also have prickly ash-not quite as bad as the locust but pretty stickery. After they mature, the thorns are not as bad. But if saplings are in the way, we cut then too, mow & clip afterwards.

Patty


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Crowbar said:


> I was wondering what brush killer to use ? I have so many of these trees that roundup would break the bank! These tree have thorns from bottom to the top .How in the world do you move them with out spreading thorns all over and causing flat tires?


Actually glysophate (generic roundup) is pretty cheap now, and a little goes a long way. Go to an ag store and get the undiluted form and then mix with water.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

That is what we have the locust with the 5inc. spikes. some are next to some trees we would like to save .some of these are very large trees I don't want to leave any of them to go to seed. some are in the woods. some are in fence lines.I really need some good ideas. thanks for any and all ideas .


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

Go to the local Farm and home and look for some Tordon RTU.
Cut tree down and spray the growth ring of the stump.
Right at $20 a bottle.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought that I heard Round-up has a generic competitor now so the price is dropping by 50%.

When I was trapping coyotes in NM one winter my tires developed slow leaks. It was from the thorns from some kind of tree.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

Crowbar, I am having exactly the same issue. I bought a place in Southern Iowa and it has about 10% of the trees are mature Honey Locust. I have tried cutting and burning out the stumps, which seems to have worked, so far anyway. But it is so time consuming. I am piling up the stumps on one piece of the property and I may try a small fire pit this year to burn them. I don't want any of them big ol' spikes putting out times on my truck or motorcycle. 
I will definitely be trying the generic round up method this year. Too much work to try to do anything else at this point.

Ron:grit:


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

Boy thanks all for the great ideas. I'm writing them down so I can check the prices.I'm also going to ask the local road commissioner for any ideas.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Cut and spray the stumps with herbicide such as Tordon, Remedy, round up straight or mixed 50/50 with water, or any herbicide labeled for stump treatment. Remedy can be used as a basil treatment, 2,4-D will kill them too especially the smaller trees.

The thorns on a honey locust will burn very rapidly when they get hot enough, right up a standing tree, right up a standing tree and pretty quick too. Found that out one night lighting a back fire before burning a pasture.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is a publication from Kansas State extension that might be of some help to you. Good luck.
http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/library/crpsl2/MF1021.pdf


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a sight you can look up ag chemical labels, if you have the name or manufacture of what you want to look up.http://www.cdms.net/Home.aspx


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

You can spray the whole tree, killing it, then cut it down and burn. It will take a lot of spray and the spray will drift all over. 

Or, you can cut the bushes down and apply weed/ brush killer to the freshly cut trunk/stem. Very little killer needed, little overspray. Burn the brush.

Roundup is good or any of the generic brands. 24d is good, too. Read the labels and mix properrly.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

When you cut and treat a stump the entire stump doesn't even need treated with chemical, only the outer portion. This site tells that only the outer 2-3 inches of a large tree stump needs treatment. http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/eb1551/eb1551.html

A 3 inch paint roller in a can of chemical would be ideal in my opinion provided you make sure not to spill it. 

The application does need to be done promptly after the tree is cut.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Offer them as "cut your own" firewood, then treat the stumps.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Stumps will decompose naturally if you drill holes in them & fill w/liq or dry molasses.

patty


----------



## spiritrider (Nov 14, 2009)

You could manage them as natural fence. Or cut into posts if right size.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

My solution was to put this green tire sealant in my tires and air 'em up. You can get it in a variety of sizes up to a gallon. It works in ag tires. The sizes are sold for bicycle to ag size tires. I have an abundance of sand plum 2 to 3 inch thorns. I now brush hog them with no more flats. Found in farm supply, auto parts, and sundry discount stores.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

However, it is a challenge to cut. Echo the Tordon on the stumps after cut. Worked well for us......still have a ways to go, but I will get rid of them! Have you found others which are "thornless".......wondered if it was a male/female situation? Or are they entirely different varieties of trees?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

NWMO said:


> However, it is a challenge to cut. Echo the Tordon on the stumps after cut. Worked well for us......still have a ways to go, but I will get rid of them! Have you found others which are "thornless".......wondered if it was a male/female situation? Or are they entirely different varieties of trees?


"Honey" Locust has thorns, Black Locust does not.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

My goats LOVE honey locust.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

use CROSSBOW its a brush killer its a lil pricy but not like round up, i bought 2 1/2 gallons for $120. you can get it in different sizes but bulk is cheaper. i mix it 1 pint to 3 gallons water kills every thing i spary with it.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Stumps will decompose naturally if you drill holes in them & fill w/liq or dry molasses.
> 
> patty




You could also do this and then burn the stumps. 


Cut all down and then goats?



Are you only interested in chemical ideas?


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Crowbar said:


> Boy thanks all for the great ideas. I'm writing them down so I can check the prices.I'm also going to ask the local road commissioner for any ideas.


Your county agricultural extension office can probably also give advice.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have lots of Honey locus trees on my property and I cut them and pile them where they fall to keep the thorns from getting scattered over my property.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Must be nice to have some tame and accommodating honey locusts, where you can just deal with the stumps. I have a viral strain of wild hair honey locust, where you might get the stump, but the feelers (roots under the ground) might extend 20 to 30' out from the main stem of the trunk. Kill the tree, and twenty sprouts pop up.

I've had to grub out all the roots to get mine.

I'm sorta touched, but I have problems with pouring poison out around my place. I prefer axes, hoes, fire, etc.


----------



## res48 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have found that just ringing or girdling a honey locust and spraying crossbow in that area will kill them. After a year or so they burn very well standing so I often just stack some brush around them and burn. If you cut them and don't get every thorn you will have flat tires for years. Those thorns get hard.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Remedy herbicide mixed with diesel fuel and hand applied with a paint brush in a band around the basal area of the trunk of the locust any time of the year, even winter, is effective. The solution must be applied in a complete band and not to the point of runoff. There should be no soil contamination when applied in this manner.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Freya said:


> You could also do this and then burn the stumps.
> 
> 
> Cut all down and then goats?
> ...


That's a good alternative to chemicals. Fence it in with a good electric fence, cut them down and let the goats eat all the sprouts that pop up until they quit popping up.


----------



## Crowbar (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the good ideas. I have to cut them down because I'm rebuilding fences and in the part that is in the woods is where I'm going to build a new house and I want to save as many of the good trees as I can. I have to be careful because I have three nice springs that feed into a nice pond full of large fish. the new house will have a walk out basement onto the pond.


----------

